
10 ways to hack Facebook account - laxmanmuthiyah
http://www.7xter.com/2016/08/10-ways-to-hack-facebook-account-prevention-and-safety-measures.html
======
brudgers
Laxman Muthiyah's Facebook zero day from a couple of years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9040090](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9040090)

